# KPPP problems



## cnukutti (Jan 1, 2005)

I installed Debian Sarge from PCQuest DVD and everything was fine. 
I have an internal modem which worked fine under my Knoppix hdd install. I installed my modem in my new Deb system. When I ran KPPP it showed an error message stating that the file _/etc/resolv.conf_ was not found. I created an empty file (KPPP asked me to create it).
But when I connect, the modem dials the number and also gets the CONNECT signal. After that it hangs up.
What is wrong?? Please help!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

The /etc/resolve.conf file holds the nameserver IP address that need to be contacted. So based on your ISP get the details of the primary and secondary name servers and add them to this file. The format is

nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx


----------



## cnukutti (Jan 1, 2005)

Anonymous said:
			
		

> The /etc/resolve.conf file holds the nameserver IP address that need to be contacted. So based on your ISP get the details of the primary and secondary name servers and add them to this file. The format is
> 
> nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
> nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx


There is no problem with resolv.conf file as I previously (in Knoppix) hadn't set anything in it.
I solved the problem 
I just commented out the line containing the word *auth* in /etc/ppp/options
Now it works.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Jan 1, 2005)

Good you have solved the problem Still enter the details in the /etc/resolve.conf file it will make the connection setup faster.


----------



## cnukutti (Jan 1, 2005)

pradeep_chauhan said:
			
		

> Good you have solved the problem Still enter the details in the /etc/resolve.conf file it will make the connection setup faster.


I dont know the details as I am using the accountless internet connection by BSNL. Does any one in Chennai knows the details??


----------



## BONZI (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm also having the same problem?. Can I just copy paste resolveconf from fedora? Its working in fedora.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Jan 2, 2005)

The entry in resolve.conf are ISP specific. If you feed in the details for one ISP and it works in fedora it can be copied to debian as the format is the same. I am currently on a debian machine and here is my resolve.cong file. The # lines are commented out as they are for BSNL bangalore and the other entry is for the VSNL account that i am using presently.

nameserver 202.54.12.163
nameserver 202.54.12.3
#nameserver 61.1.128.5
#nameserver 61.1.128.65


----------



## BONZI (Jan 2, 2005)

Oh I will try that thx


----------



## BONZI (Jan 7, 2005)

Oops it didnt work


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Jan 7, 2005)

What did not work ?


----------



## BONZI (Jan 7, 2005)

copy resolve.conf from fedora.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Jan 8, 2005)

I dont get it.  See the file /etc/resolve.conf will have two or max three lines  of the format i have shown above copy the ip address on a piece of paper and in debian open the file /etc/resolve.conf in vi  and add the information. I realy do not get it what is so tecnical about it?


----------



## BONZI (Jan 8, 2005)

No a big misunderstanding actually i copied it to debian the lines are

nameserver 61.1.224.33	#kppp temp entry
nameserver 61.1.128.5	#kppp temp entry

But still kppp is not working in debian.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Jan 9, 2005)

Sorry I too do not use KPPP What i suggest is use wvdial it is simple and good. The /etc/resolve.conf file is ok just download wvdil id not installed on your system run wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf fill in the details in the /etc/wvdial.conf file and to connect say wvdial and it connects to the net no problems and simple.


----------



## BONZI (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm not familiar with wvdial. Ive installed and edited wvdial.conf and tried connecting. It is dialing and connecting but stops with the screen username (I've already given it in conf file)


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Jan 11, 2005)

Add a new line  after the username and password lines
Stupid Mode = 1
this tells wvdial to start ppp immidiatly after the connection. Here is my wvdial.conf

[Dialer Defaults]
Modem = /dev/ttyS0
Baud = 115200
Init1 = ATZ
Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
ISDN = 0
Modem Type = Analog Modem
Phone = 172226
Username = xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Password = xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Stupid Mode = 1


This wil help you i think.


----------



## BONZI (Jan 16, 2005)

I think I'm almost there but a little more way to go. The last line of wvdial shows this 

primary DNS address 61.x.xxx.xx
secondary DNS address 61.x.xxx.x

Am I connected now?

Any way browser is not working.

If I am not connected can you tell me what should be the last line


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Jan 16, 2005)

yes yes if you get the dsn ------------ message you are connected now fire away your browser also check the entry in /etc/resolve.conf with the dns address shown they should be same Thats all there is to it enjoy a tension free (from virus and other crap ment for windows) internet experence.

ps : try to ping the remote server ip to be sure.


----------



## BONZI (Jan 18, 2005)

I tried connecting with opera but just when I hit go it disconnects. But surprisingly after closing the terminal it reconnects automatically and then browser is working. One more thing resolve.conf is blank. It goes blank after each attempt( I dont think there some thng unusual here Am I right??)

PS: I'm tension free already 'cause I use fedora. I've been using linux for a while but debian is first time.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Jan 19, 2005)

No resolve.conf should not be blank This is strange it should not happen check the permissions and ownership it should be -rw-r--r-- root root  
I hope you checked the file as root ? Rewrite the details in the file and set the permissions as shown above and see.


----------

